# Lanfranco to Oliver Townend



## {97702} (2 June 2015)

Didn't realise that was where he was going - rather Oliver than me, Lanfranco always struck me as very challenging to ride!


----------



## Suziq77 (2 June 2015)

Exciting news! I wouldn't be surprised to see Oli achieve success here and I very much hope he does, Lanfranco is an absolute beauty.


----------



## PorkChop (2 June 2015)

I think if anyone can it's Oliver - very good with a tricky horse - however after seeing Lanfranco at Badminton I wish Oliver very good luck


----------



## amage (2 June 2015)

He certainly gelled with Fenya's Elegance very quick and she is not a simple mare. No reason why he shouldn't get a tune out of Lanfranco. He certainly seems to be good at adapting well to established horses and they do seem to go well for him in general


----------



## Nicnac (2 June 2015)

Gorgeous quirky horse.  Likes to wave to the crowd.  Really hope Oli gets on with him as horse is hugely talented and could be so successful.  With 51 horses in, I don't envy him his workload!


----------



## kassieg (2 June 2015)

I'm surprised as when i saw an interview with andrew hoy it sounded like he was being given to a less prominent rider as he couldn't cope with the high level competition & atmosphere that went with it

Good luck to oliver though he seems to be doing well with the difficult 1s so hopefully it will work out for him!


----------



## Danny1234 (3 June 2015)

And I remember Bettina Hoy numerous times stating how time consuming working with Lanfranco is and that he could never deal with being just one horse of many...hm...


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2015)

Beautiful horse , perhaps a complete change of approach will do the trick .
I agree he would not appear to be a obvious horse for a large yard but it will be fun seeing how it goes .

Sometimes it's easier with a tricky horse when they are one of many you don't have time to overthink it you just have to do it .
OT is a great a reading horses temperaments that's why he's good with older tricky rides he's also very very very brave and strong in his balance I think he's a good choice .


----------



## dianchi (3 June 2015)

Well should be interesting!!!
He really is building an interesting string!

Oliver doesn't try and over manage them and lafranco likes to be in charge so be interesting!


----------



## 9tails (3 June 2015)

Oh that was the git that dumped Andrew in the water!  I like his style.


----------



## Laafet (3 June 2015)

He's at Little Downham this weekend, so might wander up for a watch..


----------



## Jo_x (3 June 2015)

Should be interesting to watch! I really enjoyed watching Lanfranco round badminton, until poor Andrew Hoy got dumped in the water

Interesting the reasoning behind AH losing the ride though - weren't similar things said about Fenyas Elegance before Oli got given the ride?


----------



## TruthorDare (3 June 2015)

Very much looking forward to seeing how this pairing progress, the thought of 51 horses in to work with does sound a little daunting though!


----------



## Orangehorse (3 June 2015)

9tails said:



			Oh that was the git that dumped Andrew in the water!  I like his style.
		
Click to expand...

I bet poor Andrew said "I never want to ride that ........ again!"  He was a naughty horse!


----------



## dianchi (3 June 2015)

Silly question, how do we know? I havent seen anything?


----------



## PorkChop (3 June 2015)

dianchi said:



			Silly question, how do we know? I havent seen anything?
		
Click to expand...

He is listed on BDWP as an entry at an event with Ollie


----------



## Turitea (3 June 2015)

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/lit/
Section E Advanced

And AH did not lose the ride he owned Lanfranco, he sold him.


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2015)

dianchi said:



			Silly question, how do we know? I havent seen anything?
		
Click to expand...

I follow Nico Morgan photographer on FB and he posted a link to BDWP showing Ollie's entries with Lanfranco - I wish I could think of something more interesting than that, so I could be classified as someone 'in the know' but sadly not   

I didn't think Andrew Hoy lost the ride, more a matter than he didn't want the hassle?  It's like I said originally, I am sure Lanfranco is tremendously talented but having seen him rearing at Badminton with Bettina and with Andrew I don't envy anyone the ride.... I am clearly a middle aged wimp now


----------



## dianchi (3 June 2015)

I did wonder as I'm sure he was in the divorce settlement!


----------



## pootler (3 June 2015)

I feel sorry for Bettina Hoy, I very much get the feeling she adored Lanfranco but her hand was forced to give him to Andrew as part of the divorce settlement.  Whilst it will be interesting to see how he goes for Oli T, all credit due to Bettina for getting Lanfranco as far as she did.


----------



## NaeNae87 (4 June 2015)

Not sure what went down with Andrew and Bettina. Not really interested and it's none of my business.

I like Lanfranco. He has a nice gallop, a great jump and is an immensely talented horse. I wish Oliver all the best with him and I hope they do really well. He has done great work with Armada, although with 51 horses, I don't know how the man manages to eat or sleep!! I find it hard managing a job and having 2 in work. 

I can't wait to see how they do in the future.


----------



## Cragrat (4 June 2015)

How do we know he has 51 horses in work? He doesn't list 51 on his website, though I am sure he has some youngsters etc not yet competing who don't have a write up.

His horses always look immaculately turned out and fit and well prepared, so he must find time somehow, with of course the help of a groom or two!


----------



## popsdosh (4 June 2015)

Cragrat said:



			How do we know he has 51 horses in work? He doesn't list 51 on his website, though I am sure he has some youngsters etc not yet competing who don't have a write up.

His horses always look immaculately turned out and fit and well prepared, so he must find time somehow, with of course the help of a groom or two!
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that figure is right ,Ollie works really hard but also has an excellent team of people around him. Of course he cant ride 50 everyday but he does not need too.


----------



## Danny1234 (4 June 2015)

Whatever, he has many, too many for Lanfranco. I'll put money on him and Ollie winning their Advanced tomorrow though. But does Ollie consider himself being wiser than 65 years of experience in international Eventing? Best of luck to him and Lanfranco anyway, in the interest of the horse, which I hope has been considered by some in the last 15 months or so, hm.


----------



## Cragrat (4 June 2015)

I don't think it is always to do with wisdom.  Sometimes it's something abstract like a feel or connection, or simply the feel the rider gives the horse, as well as the other way round.

Maybe OT will get on with Lanfranco, maybe not- time will tell- but I hope for the horses sake that he does, so the poor horse can settle in one yard for a while!


----------



## old hand (4 June 2015)

I was fortunate enough to own for twenty years a brilliant horse but only got him because I was the only person he did not want to buck off.  he had ditched 13 professional show jumpers prior to me trying him , I was 16.  he was dangerously nervous impossible to shoe ( fell on farriers) but the most brave and honest horse that ever walked.  Sometimes a different approach clicks, I fell off him once in twenty years showjumped him to Grade A , evented, team chased and hunted. he even won workers and dressage tests, lasted two lifetimes and was the best horse I have ever ridden.  he was classed as dangerous and was saved from the meat man by the man I bought him off.  It might just work, I will watch with interest.


----------



## claracanter (5 June 2015)

Great dressage for OT and Lanfranco this morning

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/lit/


----------



## 9tails (5 June 2015)

Wow, that geezer is one hell of a worker!  At least 8 horses entered in a one day event, he must be superman!


----------



## Scarlett (5 June 2015)

26.3 dressage...! Wow. Will watch the rest with interest.

Like him or loathe him Ollie can get a tune out of just about everything he sits on, maybe his approach will be ideal for the horse?


----------



## TheMule (5 June 2015)

Andrew and Bettina never had a problem getting a brilliant test out of him. At 1 days at least!


----------



## LCH611 (5 June 2015)

But that's only 4 each day? and he does have the benefit of grooms to get each horse ready for him


----------



## 9tails (5 June 2015)

LCH611 said:



			But that's only 4 each day? and he does have the benefit of grooms to get each horse ready for him
		
Click to expand...

Only!


----------



## Thistle (5 June 2015)

I was at Downham today, the horse was VERY sympathetically ridden


----------



## HashRouge (5 June 2015)

I really like Ollie and he is very good with difficult horses. Will be nice to see how this goes. I'd love for him to have a shot at the Olympic team


----------



## bluesky1 (5 June 2015)

OT is hardworking and very talented. He sees the positive in horses and is grateful for the opportunity to bring the best out of them. People should admire his work ethic and ambition.  The only people who ridicule him are those who feel challenged by his success.


----------



## only_me (5 June 2015)

bluesky1 said:



			OT is hardworking and very talented. He sees the positive in horses and is grateful for the opportunity to bring the best out of them. People should admire his work ethic and ambition.  The only people who ridicule him are those who feel challenged by his success.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone one here was ridiculing him?? 
Whole thread is very complimentary to OT!


----------



## Dusty85 (6 June 2015)

Just seen the results- looks like he did pretty well, a 26 dressage and a third place. Well done OT


----------



## naza (6 June 2015)

LJR said:



			I think if anyone can it's Oliver - very good with a tricky horse - however after seeing Lanfranco at Badminton I wish Oliver very good luck 

Click to expand...

What did he do at badminton??


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (6 June 2015)

naza said:



			What did he do at badminton??
		
Click to expand...

Ran out at the arrow head brush skinny at the Gatehouse New Pond, and Andrew Hoy went swimming.


----------



## claracanter (6 June 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Ran out at the arrow head brush skinny at the Gatehouse New Pond, and Andrew Hoy went swimming.
		
Click to expand...

Then galloped back down the course and into the crowd. Could have been really nasty.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (6 June 2015)

claracanter said:



			Then galloped back down the course and into the crowd. Could have been really nasty.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that bit.


----------



## Girlracer (6 June 2015)

In my opinion OT is a bit of a master at getting a tune out of a tricky horse - a different approach could well be the making of the horse, only time will tell. But I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## marmalade76 (6 June 2015)

bluesky1 said:



			OT is hardworking and very talented. He sees the positive in horses and is grateful for the opportunity to bring the best out of them. People should admire his work ethic and ambition.  The only people who ridicule him are those who feel challenged by his success.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone's done that. Personally, I don't like his style of riding and if I were an owner I wouldn't be sending a horse to him but he is very hardworking and deserves all of his success


----------



## PolarSkye (6 June 2015)

IMO, like Andrew Nicholson, Oliver Townend has stickability . . . and I do think he gets a tune out of tricky horses . . . but I wonder why he is taking on so many of other people's rejects - including Andrew Nicholson's former ride, Armada.  Yes, Lanfranco did a decent dressge test for Oli this weekend . . . but there are three phases in eventing.  Armada did a lovely test for him at Badminton - and Oli piloted him round beautifully . . . but Armada has always been tricky to showjump . . . and I'm not convinced that Oli can fix his (Armada's) tendency to rack up a cricket score in that phase.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not sure Oli's strategy of taking on other people's tricky rides is necessarily a good one.

P


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (6 June 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not sure Oli's strategy of taking on other people's tricky rides is necessarily a good one.

P
		
Click to expand...

While I see your point, OT was second at Badminton last year with Armada, better than Andrew Nicholson managed with him. If OT only manages to get the full potential out of a fraction of the tricky horses he takes on, that's still a way of getting world-class horses that other top riders aren't trying.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (6 June 2015)

I think if you're offered a tricky but talented horse that you get on with, it's worth taking the chance, especially as at the moment OT doesn't have much horsepower at the very top level. I have done this in the past - I'll take a complicated or careless horse I get on with over a talentless one any day within reason. He said how much he enjoyed riding Armada compared to some of his other rides. I think OT is doing well for himself atm so the strategy does seem to work IMO.

PS - if I were his mother I would agree with you, but as a fellow competitor I'm afraid I don't haha!


----------



## dingle12 (6 June 2015)

He has a very good work ethic, his mum and dad has always drummed that into him, Alan has a fantastic way with horses that people give up on so I'm sure with oli and Alan they will get the best they possibly can out of him. The number of ponies and now horses oli has had has taught him so much over the years. I've seen first hand horses people have totally given up on and they have brought out the best in them.


----------



## dianchi (8 June 2015)

Does anyone know how they got on at their first run?


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (8 June 2015)

On the BE website, 3rd in their section at Little Downham. Excellent dressage, two down SJ, time faults XC.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 June 2015)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			While I see your point, OT was second at Badminton last year with Armada, better than Andrew Nicholson managed with him. If OT only manages to get the full potential out of a fraction of the tricky horses he takes on, that's still a way of getting world-class horses that other top riders aren't trying.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you - he does seem to get a tune out of difficult horses . . . I'm more questioning taking on horses who don't seem to be equipped to do well enough at all three phases (like Armada with his very inconsistent/questionable showjumping).

P


----------



## Thistle (8 June 2015)

OT was a very successful junior SJ'er. I don't think 2nd at Badminton is a shoddy result. OT is perhaps better equipped than some eventers to redress the problem.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 June 2015)

Thistle said:



			OT was a very successful junior SJ'er. I don't think 2nd at Badminton is a shoddy result. OT is perhaps better equipped than some eventers to redress the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't questioning OT's ability as a SJer, nor did I say that 2nd at Badminton was a shoddy result . . . I was merely questioning the wisdom of taking on an event horse (Armada, specifically) who has visibly struggled in the SJ phase (still does - this year's Badminton SJ round wasn't great) . . . it might pay off, it might not . . . I just wonder why OT, with his obvious talents feels the need to mop up other people's "rejects" . . . ?

P


----------



## Jo_x (8 June 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			I wasn't questioning OT's ability as a SJer, nor did I say that 2nd at Badminton was a shoddy result . . . I was merely questioning the wisdom of taking on an event horse (Armada, specifically) who has visibly struggled in the SJ phase (still does - this year's Badminton SJ round wasn't great) . . . it might pay off, it might not . . . I just wonder why OT, with his obvious talents feels the need to mop up other people's "rejects" . . . ?

P
		
Click to expand...

Well OT doesn't seem to have 4* horses coming out of his ears, so presumably he feels that an inconsistent 4* horse is worth having... clearly occasionally it pays off big time. He's not quite in the position of WFP/AN who can turn down rides on anything not capable of winning gold medals. I can't imagine he's turning down the rides on better horses to concentrate on Armada...


----------



## milliepops (8 June 2015)

^^ I was just thinking the same Jo.  I don't know OT's personal circumstances but I'd hazard that it's similar to how it's easier to find a job when you are already employed than when unemployed... SOME kind of 4* form is probably better than none when it comes to attracting top rides, and if all he's got access to is tricky 4* horses at the moment, then he'll just have to make the best of it


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 June 2015)

Maybe it makes him happy? He might find a tricky horse more rewarding.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 June 2015)

Jo_x said:



			Well OT doesn't seem to have 4* horses coming out of his ears, so presumably he feels that an inconsistent 4* horse is worth having... clearly occasionally it pays off big time. He's not quite in the position of WFP/AN who can turn down rides on anything not capable of winning gold medals. I can't imagine he's turning down the rides on better horses to concentrate on Armada...
		
Click to expand...

But I read somewhere that he has 51 rides - or is that a fabrication?  They can't all be tricky, surely?  How much attention can he give all of those - bearing in mind that some may be youngsters, etc.  No, he's not in the same position as WFP and AN (or others), but it seems a risky strategy to fill your barn with tricky ones rather than holding out for one or two really good, solid performers - or am I mad?  Harry Meade is short of rides at the minute . . . but I get the sense that he's being patient and waiting.  Ditto other younger riders . . . 

. . . I understand why he's taking the line he is . . . I'm just not 100% sure it's a sound strategy . . . but I'm willing to be proved wrong .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 June 2015)

Faracat said:



			Maybe it makes him happy? He might find a tricky horse more rewarding.
		
Click to expand...

Well there is that . . . 

P


----------



## Jo_x (8 June 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			But I read somewhere that he has 51 rides - or is that a fabrication?  They can't all be tricky, surely?  How much attention can he give all of those - bearing in mind that some may be youngsters, etc.  No, he's not in the same position as WFP and AN (or others), but it seems a risky strategy to fill your barn with tricky ones rather than holding out for one or two really good, solid performers - or am I mad?  Harry Meade is short of rides at the minute . . . but I get the sense that he's being patient and waiting.  Ditto other younger riders . . . 

. . . I understand why he's taking the line he is . . . I'm just not 100% sure it's a sound strategy . . . but I'm willing to be proved wrong .

P
		
Click to expand...

Seems pretty sound to me - he has plenty of lower grade horses coming up the levels too, and keeps his eye in at 4* in the mean time - if you have lots of horses but not many at top level, I imagine the extra effort is minimal relative to the benefits. He's had a top ten finish at 4 of his 7 4*s with Armada... that's a pretty solid performance I'd think?


----------



## Goldenstar (8 June 2015)

Armada and OT where the third highest place british combination at badminton not a result to be sneezed at .

And I do think Faracat has a point perhaps he enjoys these experienced complex horses.


----------



## LeannePip (8 June 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			. . . I understand why he's taking the line he is . . . I'm just not 100% sure it's a sound strategy . . . but I'm willing to be proved wrong .

P
		
Click to expand...

Can i ask why you think it isn't a sound strategy?  

I personally think its a fairly smart move - if your lacking in 4* horse power and people are offering you rides, albeit quirky - if you can get a tune out of them and get some good results, maybe not so constantly but results all the same, your getting your name out there/ keep knocking on the doors as it were and hopefully attracting owners of less quirky horses.  Probably more so than lying low until a more desirable horse presents itself?


----------



## Golden_Match_II (8 June 2015)

He will have the vast majority of his rides at below 2* level and he will be breeding, buying and selling those to pay for the food on his table PS, so the vast majority of his rides will not have 4* potential and he will know that. This will be why he might be keen to gain any true 4* horses he can, so that he can maintain 4* form and hopefully draw in more top rides. He pretty much said after his XC at badminton this year - how Armada was just incredible compared to the vast majority of his rides.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 June 2015)

Golden_Match_II said:



			He will have the vast majority of his rides at below 2* level and he will be breeding, buying and selling those to pay for the food on his table PS, so the vast majority of his rides will not have 4* potential and he will know that. This will be why he might be keen to gain any true 4* horses he can, so that he can maintain 4* form and hopefully draw in more top rides. *He pretty much said after his XC at badminton this year - how Armada was just incredible compared to the vast majority of his rides.*

Click to expand...

But that's my point . . . he doesn't need to get his name out there - he's well known enough, why doesn't he have the backing for or find owners of 4* star horses willing to have him ride for them?

Look - I'm not questioning his ability at all - and I do understand that riders need a break - that one good horse or that one owner with deep pockets to help them build a decent international string.  Yes, OT is doing well with Armada and Lanfranco so far - and if anyone can get a decent tune out of them, he can . . . I'm just wondering if there isn't another way of getting onto the national squad than the tactic he's employing . . . doesn't mean I don't think what he's doing will work, I'm just thinking out loud/wondering.  Specifically, I'm wondering why he has to take on other people's tricky rides as a first resort, rather than having the pick of the crop . . . he's hardly a rookie.

P


----------



## Golden_Match_II (8 June 2015)

PS, I think we're not accusing you of doubting his ability, we're just saying that sadly it's often the case that you don't just get the backing without having to take a few risks, so he can't just get onto the national team haha! Compared to other team members who seem to show no signs of quitting any time soon he is not in such a comfortable position in terms of owners so I think he's just using his brain to pick up talented horses


----------



## dingle12 (8 June 2015)

Nearly everything in his yard is for sale, that how he makes his money and how he owns his own large yard.


----------



## teapot (8 June 2015)

LeannePip said:



			Can i ask why you think it isn't a sound strategy?  

I personally think its a fairly smart move - if your lacking in 4* horse power and people are offering you rides, albeit quirky - if you can get a tune out of them and get some good results, maybe not so constantly but results all the same, your getting your name out there/ keep knocking on the doors as it were and hopefully attracting owners of less quirky horses.  Probably more so than lying low until a more desirable horse presents itself?
		
Click to expand...

Only having the tricky inconsistent horses might not get you on a team though which, for most people I'm guessing, is the pinnacle of a career? I mean _the_ team, not the wider team as an individual. 

Harry Meade has never won a 4* but he went to WEG as probably one of the most consistent riders on the circuit.

Interesting thread and I look forward to seeing how OT gets on with him at a three day. Saw him wave at the crowds outside the Blenheim start box last year!


----------



## ihatework (8 June 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			I wasn't questioning OT's ability as a SJer, nor did I say that 2nd at Badminton was a shoddy result . . . I was merely questioning the wisdom of taking on an event horse (Armada, specifically) who has visibly struggled in the SJ phase (still does - this year's Badminton SJ round wasn't great) . . . it might pay off, it might not . . . I just wonder why OT, with his obvious talents feels the need to mop up other people's "rejects" . . . ?

P
		
Click to expand...

Probably because 4* horses don't grow on trees


----------



## PolarSkye (8 June 2015)

teapot said:



			Only having the tricky inconsistent horses might not get you on a team though which, for most people I'm guessing, is the pinnacle of a career? I mean _the_ team, not the wider team as an individual. 

Harry Meade has never won a 4* but he went to WEG as probably one of the most consistent riders on the circuit.

Interesting thread and I look forward to seeing how OT gets on with him at a three day. Saw him wave at the crowds outside the Blenheim start box last year!
		
Click to expand...

This.  Thank you for being more articulate than I . . . this is what I was trying to say and didn't.

P


----------



## noname (8 June 2015)

Wow! It's up to him who he decides to ride and take on. I don't buy the rags to riches story. You don't get on the pony, junior or young rider teams by being truly skint! It's all relative and I although he's not Lord of the manor but he ain't scraping the barrel either!

However, having taken on some really tricky horses myself, it's even more rewarding on the few days it does go right with dodgy / difficult ones! I wish him the best of luck and am certainly not trying to guess his thought processes or decision making. If I had the chance for him to help me out with a tricky one I'd jump at it! When you have difficult horses you need to be really open minded and think outside the box! 

He's a talented horse and it will be really heart warming for me if Oliver can do well with it because it gives me hope with my pain in the @r$6 princess!


----------



## Goldenstar (8 June 2015)

OT is a business man he's different IMV to many riders he's completely up front about his huge and successful dealing business .
I admire what he's done he's founded a successful business that does not wholly depend on finding wealthy people to pay him to ride and produce their horses.
He will be I think eventings first millionaire , by that I mean someone who becomes a millionaire in opposed to someone who starts with several million and ends up with one through having an eventing habit .
Taking on a thirteen yo horse (I think lanfrano is 13 ) is not exactly taking on a old worn out horse and just think what that horse could achieve if he clicks with OT , he could have three or four seasons of four star competition in him .
You can achieve a lot in three / four seasons when your hard working determined and talented .


----------



## Horsey Sophie (8 June 2015)

teapot said:



			Only having the tricky inconsistent horses might not get you on a team though which, for most people I'm guessing, is the pinnacle of a career? I mean _the_ team, not the wider team as an individual. 

Harry Meade has never won a 4* but he went to WEG as probably one of the most consistent riders on the circuit.

Interesting thread and I look forward to seeing how OT gets on with him at a three day. Saw him wave at the crowds outside the Blenheim start box last year!
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't OT maintained that finances and prize money, has been more important than securing a team place and Union Jack on his hat?


----------



## dominobrown (8 June 2015)

Horsey sophie- yeh sure he has, its not about getting on teams for him, that's a bonus, he is out to make a living first, bit like what goldenstar said.

Some riders, like for instance Tina Cook are 'team' riders and they seem to train, source horses etc to get on teams. There is no right way, but for example Tina Cook and Ollie are motivated by different things imo.


----------



## Danny1234 (8 June 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			[...]Taking on a thirteen yo horse (I think lanfrano is 13 ) is not exactly taking on a old worn out horse and just think what that horse could achieve if he clicks with OT , he could have three or four seasons of four star competition in him . You can achieve a lot in three / four seasons when your hard working determined and talented .
		
Click to expand...

Lanfranco is 15, that's a fact. Back to the speculating front, if OT sitting on him ever finds time in the startbox to wave to the crowds, whenever there is a crowd, I will lose a lot of money.


----------



## marmalade76 (8 June 2015)

Danny1234 said:



			Lanfranco is 15, that's a fact. Back to the speculating front, if OT sitting on him ever finds time in the startbox to wave to the crowds, whenever there is a crowd, I will lose a lot of money.
		
Click to expand...

Eh??


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 June 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			Eh??
		
Click to expand...

Assuming he means Oli won't be doing any waving to his fans as busy controlling the horse....

but sounds as if the horse has the waving covered anyway!!!


----------



## marmalade76 (8 June 2015)

Ah, cheers x


----------



## marmalade76 (8 June 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Horsemad12 (9 June 2015)

There are obviously two different schools of thought here.  

I guess I am in the keep your eye in at 4* camp.  No matter how good a rider you are, if you only ride at 2* it will take a while to get your eye back in at 4*.

Equally I know another rider who takes tricky horses in.  He does very well with them and usually turns them round.  I do wonder what fate these horses who are certainly not 4* horses would have if he had not taken them on...........


----------



## HotToTrot (9 June 2015)

Has to be that getting the ride on horse that's already at four star is a good opportunity to go out and compete at the top level.  I think it would be a different story if you were talking about a tricky/mediocre horse that was only going to do one star!  Horses go differently for different riders.  It might be that Oli can click with the horse and get some good results and, for the chance of good results at that level, he is probably inclined to take on a tricky ride.  He doesn't have much to lose, as I doubt that his taking on LF would mean that he would have to turn down a better horse if one came his way?  

However, next time I fall off in front of him in the warm up, I shall yell: "Oi!  Oil!  Why'd'ya take on Lanfranco?!" And then we'll all know.


----------



## Bernster (9 June 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			Has to be that getting the ride on horse that's already at four star is a good opportunity to go out and compete at the top level.  I think it would be a different story if you were talking about a tricky/mediocre horse that was only going to do one star!  Horses go differently for different riders.  It might be that Oli can click with the horse and get some good results and, for the chance of good results at that level, he is probably inclined to take on a tricky ride.  He doesn't have much to lose, as I doubt that his taking on LF would mean that he would have to turn down a better horse if one came his way?  

However, next time I fall off in front of him in the warm up, I shall yell: "Oi!  Oil!  Why'd'ya take on Lanfranco?!" And then we'll all know.
		
Click to expand...

  Get you, hobnobbing with the hoi poloi (I have no idea how to spell that).  Although him dusting you down after an unexpected dismount might not quite qualify as a hob nob I s'pose.


----------



## Horsemad12 (10 June 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			Has to be that getting the ride on horse that's already at four star is a good opportunity to go out and compete at the top level.  I think it would be a different story if you were talking about a tricky/mediocre horse that was only going to do one star!  Horses go differently for different riders.  It might be that Oli can click with the horse and get some good results and, for the chance of good results at that level, he is probably inclined to take on a tricky ride.  He doesn't have much to lose, as I doubt that his taking on LF would mean that he would have to turn down a better horse if one came his way?  

However, next time I fall off in front of him in the warm up, I shall yell: "Oi!  Oil!  Why'd'ya take on Lanfranco?!" And then we'll all know.
		
Click to expand...

How about just asking him next time you "bump" into him in the lorry park?  Easier than falling off?


----------



## HotToTrot (10 June 2015)

Bernster said:



			Get you, hobnobbing with the hoi poloi (I have no idea how to spell that).  Although him dusting you down after an unexpected dismount might not quite qualify as a hob nob I s'pose.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know that it does - but he was very nice to me! 



Horsemad12 said:



			How about just asking him next time you "bump" into him in the lorry park?  Easier than falling off?
		
Click to expand...

Well you make a good point.  First I run into his lorry unannounced and then I chuck myself on the floor - I'm going to have to be more dramatic next time, if I want to make an impression.


----------



## milliepops (10 June 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			However, next time I fall off in front of him in the warm up
		
Click to expand...

you're not the only one who has tried this attention grabbing move. Once OT tried to go out of order at a Novice ODE which was running well behind time. I was supposed to go in front of him, according to the running order, and (probably seeing how green round the gills I was getting with every passing minute) he graciously let me keep my place.  I fell off at the 3rd fence.  
I had suppressed that memory, so thanks for making it surface!!  :lol:


----------



## teapot (10 June 2015)

Probably easy ways of asking HTT! 

They're entered for Bramham too.


----------



## Replay (10 June 2015)

OT is obviously very good with tricky horses, but not sure having that reputation is helpful when you are also selling horses.  Arent most of us looking to buy the non-tricky ones!


----------



## claracanter (12 June 2015)

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bra/15/  Ot and Lanfranco dressage from Bramham, not so good this time


----------

